# What is InstallHelper.exe?



## blueduke (Apr 5, 2009)

Started my computer up this morning and Windows Defender informed me a startup program was blocked. Checked to see what it was and it's InstallHelper.exe. Says also it's from Motive Communications Inc. here's the path to it:
Startup Value: C:\Users\blueduke\AppData\Local\Temp\InstallHelper.exe /uninstalltrackingvendor=ATT-SST

File Path: C:\Users\blueduke\AppData\Local\Temp\InstallHelper.exe

Don't know what this program is but still tried to disable it in Defender but when I click on the file the box to disable it gets grayed out. Don't know if this will help but here's my latest HiJackThis reading:



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
> Scan saved at 9:29:19 AM, on 4/5/2009
> Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
> ...


Need to know what this file is and if it's safe to run or how I can rid myself of it. Any help will be appreciated


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It appears to be part of an AT&T package, is that your ISP?


----------

